

Google passes Yahoo as most popular U.S. web site, comScore says - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/yahoo_yhoo_loses_bragging_rights_google_goog_now_most_popular

======
bigtoga
I actually had no clue Yahoo! was still that popular. I don't know but a few
ppl who use yahoo email addys and AFAIK I know no one who uses their search
engine. I'm actually quite surprised they had so much traffic. I guess that
hijacking people's browser settings when they install software works!

